# Tecumseh Engine only starts with green wire removed



## mowerstalled (Apr 20, 2009)

I have jumped all the kill switches (1.seat occupied 2. clutch/break engaged 3. attachments disengaged. This motor is on a craftsman 10 hp rider mower model 536.270112. The motor is Tescumseh TVM 220-157215G.

I used an ohm meter on the ignition switch to see if it is shorting out. It seems to work ok. I can't find any "shorts" with any other wiring and I've made certain that the grounds are clean and funtional.

If the mower starts and runs with the green wire removed and only shuts off when I touch the wire to the solid state ingnition tab that it should be attached to, could there still be something wrong with the solid state ingition module?


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Try leaving one of the jumpers off the connectors, each connector should have 4 wires, 2 are for completing the cranking circuit and 2 are the kill circuit. Most likely the problem is in the kill circuit in the safety switches. If I remember right, jumping the kill circuit through the safety switch will short the ignition module, it needs to be left open. A quick check with a meter will tell you.

add-the only working failure I've ever seen with an electronic coil is they wont kill, your is most likey fine.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Or, buy a toggle switch, mount it in the dash and connect it to the green wire.


----------



## mowerstalled (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi k2skier. Thanks for your help. I cut out all the kill swiches and spliced the wires. The wire to the "seat occupied" switch should NOT have been connected. Once I disconnected it the engine started up with the green wire connect and shut off when I turn the ignition swich to off. Thank you for your help! The solenoid died in the process - it has been dying for awhire now (clicking). The mower is 7.5 years old. I have a new one on the way. I also have a rebuild kit for the carberator coming. Hopefully the surging or hunting while idling will get fixed next. Again, thank you for your time and consideration!


----------

